#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-17
<GTRsdk> tonyyarusso: have you heard anything from Brian recently?
<tonyyarusso> Nope - been out of town since we last spoke.  I'll probably see him tomorrow though.
<GTRsdk> Okay.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-21
<tonyyarusso> Well, we've started prepping the APT repo mirror for the Oneiric InstallFest.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: What animal are we celebrating this time?
<tonyyarusso> Ocelots
<Takyoji> Holy crap, like just a week away or so
<Takyoji> ahh, next weekend
<Takyoji> Weeeee
<tonyyarusso> yupyup
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-10-15
 * DigitalYeti looks around
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-10-19
<DigitalYeti> so.. I've been lurking in this channel for like a week
<DigitalYeti> and haven't seen anyone write anything lol
<DigitalYeti> does this channel ever pick up? or is it just bots in here? :)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-10-20
<tonyyarusso> DigitalYeti: It's people, just very quiet people...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-10-21
<DigitalYeti> tonyyarusso: Ahh, ok :) I gotcha
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-10-20
<ggrover> Something more interesting for the log than,  **** quit
